# It was just a shirt...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charliethree, you and I have talked quite a bit about our formerly abused dogs.
My Roxy also has experiences like Charlie did where something triggers a very unpleasant memory and takes her back to a horrible experience that literally shuts her down. 

It is so sad to see this happen, they learn to forgive but like you said, they don't forget. It stays with some of them forever......... 

If only people would realize what and how much damage they do when they are cruel to animals.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

There are times when I wish he could talk and tell me what happened to him so that I could avoid making those mistakes, such as the one I had made that morning, but then again, over time, the pieces have come together, and maybe that is the way it is meant to be. There are so many things that bring fear to his heart, one can only guess the reasons behind them, but we do our best to help him over come them or avoid them if we can. He doesn't like to go outside when it is raining, though he is not afraid of thunderstorms, he will sit on the back porch waiting for it to stop, 'Nope, not yet' he will turn around and come back inside. He doesn't like to be followed when walking down the street, we move over, and stop and let the person go by, then it is okay to follow them. Buses and large vehicles terrify him, he will cower and move away if one should go by, (working on this one, it is pretty ingrained) but he absolutely loves to go for a car ride.
When I adopted him I had no idea of the challenges we would face, even had doubts as to whether this was the best place for him, but we made it through one day at a time. Through it all he has remained the sweetest, gentlest, most loving and fun furkid a 'mom' can have.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love this story! What a great testament to rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too wish my Roxy could talk, it would be so much easier and we could help them quicker. 

I am lucky enough to live a block off the Inter Coastal Waterway, we have a small beach at the end of my road that is for the Residents only to use. During the summer I take my guys swimming there, the water is calm and through the week, we're usually the only ones down there. I can let my guys run free and they can swim. The first summer I got Roxy, I took her down there. It was apparent she had never been around water before, she was bit reluctant, but took to it right away. She followed her big brother's lead. She now loves to go swimming. 

She is extremely shy of people, leary of them actually. One day we were down at the beach with her and Remy. A lady came up on her golf cart with a couple of her young children. Normally when someone comes around, I have to keep a really close eye on Roxy to make sure she doesn't panic. 

This day, she totally ignored them as if they weren't even there. This might sound like a very insignificant occurrence for most dogs, but this was HUGE for her. She has gained so much confidence, when she's down at the beach, she forgets everything that haunts her, she is totally free. It's amazing to watch her, it's amazing to see the transformation, she's a completely different dog when she's at the beach.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

How lucky you are to have a beach so close by! Every success, no matter how seemingly 'small' is worthy of a celebration! It is pretty awesome to watch them blossom and grow more confident as time moves on, to see their eyes light up and they begin to play or to see them feeling safe and relaxed in a situation they were uncomfortable in before, is just so heartwarming. The first time I saw Charlie play, I think I held my breath so as not to interrupt, he was out in the yard with the other dogs, he had picked up a well worn destuffed toy and was running about flipping it in the air, chasing it, pouncing on it, having such a blast. When he came in, huge smile on his face, tongue hanging out, sparkle in his eyes as if to say 'Wow, that was so much fun!' 
I started taking him to 'fearful dog' classes (the classes were limited in size to 6 dogs) after he had been with me for a couple of years to help build his confidence around new dogs and people. The first class, though he was excited for the car ride, he wasn't sure about going inside the building. During the play times he stuck close to me, conflicted about playing with the other dogs, and avoided the trainers and other dog owners. By the third session, he was super excited to be going into the building, and he was playing well with the other dogs, but still avoided the seated dog owners, though he would eat the treats if they didn't look at him, and tossed them on floor. After half a dozen classes he was eagerly anticipating the playtimes, and approaching the trainers for treats! It was stunning to see! He graduated from fearful dog classes and moved on to basic obedience and passed with flying colors!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charliethree, it must have been amazing watching Charlie play for the first time ever. 
Also really amazing and so very heartwarming hearing about his experience and progress in the class. 

Things most dog owners take for granted are such huge significant milestones with such great impact. When these happen, it's just the beginning of what the future holds for them.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, you made me cry. What a story and how lucky Charlie is to finally be home with someone like you. Thank you for helping that lovely boy!

Our latest rescue, Alex, came home at one year from being a half-starved tie-out dog in Kentucky. He was terrified of me the first time he saw me with my hood up. The first two years, every evening at around six, he would hide and refuse to go inside. He was frantic any time my husband or I approached each other too quickly...or if either one of raised our arm or rattled a newspaper. Some evenings I had to just take him in the garage where we have an old armchair...and just hold him until he relaxed a bit. And he couldn't be a softer, sweeter dog.

Like you, I just have to wonder...who does someone have to be to damage an animal this much? What's the thrill? Such sickness...

My Alex, below...like your boy, he's feeling much better now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noreaster, your Alex is beautiful. 

I've noticed that the dogs who have been abused seem to have the gentlest souls. 
In some ways it makes me wonder if their spirit has been broken.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Noreaster, your Alex is beautiful.
> 
> I've noticed that the dogs who have been abused seem to have the gentlest souls.
> In some ways it makes me wonder if their spirit has been broken.


I agree, Alex is beautiful, bless your heart for giving him a chance. 

Carolina Mom - I hope that is not the case. I think in the early stages they are a little 'shut down' and proceed with 'caution', many who have suffered abuse, have learned that there is no escape, nothing they can do to prevent it, so they 'turn off', and try to block out the world. Over time, and through experience they begin to understand and learn to trust that 'we' are not 'them' and 'history' will not be repeated and we reinforce those beginnings of trust with how we feel about and behave when interacting with or around them. 
Our dogs, even those who have not been abused, 'know' us, read our emotions, often better than we know ourselves, I think abused dogs have an even 'finer tuned' ability to understand (pick out) those they can trust, than those who have not been abused, their safety and survival depends on it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It was absolutely 'magic' to see Charlie play for the first time, it was a 'sign' for me that he was going to be 'okay', it still makes my heart soar when I see him play and have such a good time! The first time I let him off leash, let him run free, it was amazing to watch him just run 'all out', carefree, bounding across the field, like he had never been allowed to do it before. There were so many 'firsts' those mystical, magical moments that just let you know that inside that cautious pup, is a 'normal' carefree soul just waiting for the 'right time' to come out.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love this thread. Early on when I adopted my Charlie you gave me some very good advice to slow down and go at his pace. This morning he was being downright naughty....I have a box up on my console table that he likes to get into and I always tell him "leave it". This morning he did it anyway and I swear it was a game for him. I love that he feels comfortable with me now. I think he actually grinned at me when he did it


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy to have helped. I love it when Charlie gets into 'sassy pants' mode, he thinks it is a ton of fun! I discovered a 'cheeky boy' when I started using 'shaping' to teach new behaviors. Once he understood that it was okay to offer behaviors, he was very reluctant at first, a whole new world of learning (and fun) opened up for both of us. We played around with teaching tricks to start with and he picked up on them quickly. Within a few days he had 'wave' on cue, followed shortly there after by 'stretch' (two front paws up in the air), and 'high five', we are working on 'spin', 'take a bow' and 'weave' through my legs, which is difficult for him. But now, when I cue a sit, he does, but I also get a 'wave', if that is not 'it', he offers his 'stretch', then perhaps a 'down'. Have to admit - I love it! 
Can't help but be in awe of how 'bad' he really is, and I am truly happy for him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



Charliethree said:


> There are times when I wish he could talk and tell me what happened to him so that I could avoid making those mistakes, such as the one I had made that morning, but then again, over time, the pieces have come together, and maybe that is the way it is meant to be. There are so many things that bring fear to his heart, one can only guess the reasons behind them, but we do our best to help him over come them or avoid them if we can. He doesn't like to go outside when it is raining, though he is not afraid of thunderstorms, he will sit on the back porch waiting for it to stop, 'Nope, not yet' he will turn around and come back inside. He doesn't like to be followed when walking down the street, we move over, and stop and let the person go by, then it is okay to follow them. Buses and large vehicles terrify him, he will cower and move away if one should go by, (working on this one, it is pretty ingrained) but he absolutely loves to go for a car ride.
> When I adopted him I had no idea of the challenges we would face, even had doubts as to whether this was the best place for him, but we made it through one day at a time. Through it all he has remained the sweetest, gentlest, most loving and fun furkid a 'mom' can have.


Bless you for saving sweet Charlie. I'm sure if he could talk he would say THANK YOU!! I, too, had a "rescue,"a girl named Smooch, that showed signs of having been abused-she was such a LOVE!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> It was absolutely 'magic' to see Charlie play for the first time, it was a 'sign' for me that he was going to be 'okay', it still makes my heart soar when I see him play and have such a good time! The first time I let him off leash, let him run free, it was amazing to watch him just run 'all out', carefree, bounding across the field, like he had never been allowed to do it before. There were so many 'firsts' those mystical, magical moments that just let you know that inside that cautious pup, is a 'normal' carefree soul just waiting for the 'right time' to come out.



I know what you're saying as I have seen many of those "Firsts". They are so truly amazing, really hard to put into words and hard for someone to understand them unless you've experienced it. 

Charlie running free would have been an amazing video to watch.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Whether they find their way into our hearts and homes due to abuse, neglect, lack of training or socialization or 'just because' the one thing they all have in common is their huge hearts and the capacity to forgive the seemingly unforgiveable, and their unconditional love. They ask for so little from us, except perhaps for us to return that unconditional love and they give so much more than we could ever hope for.
It is truly a journey one must travel in order to understand the true treasure, the gift, the special kind of love - the love of a rescued dog.


----------

